# What's the deal with the user very gay frog



## Carlos Weston Chantor (May 21, 2021)

I don't even mind, just curious what makes a person take up a hobby like that


----------



## Radical Cadre (May 21, 2021)

I think the real question is: why do you frequent a forum that attracts users like this?

Says more about you, bucko.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (May 21, 2021)

Morbid curiosity and attempting to be interesting?? I know for myself that the rabbit hole can suck you in, and search algorithms don't help either. One moment you are searching for happy songs about forest creatures and the next you see a screaming Bambi being devoured by a wood-shredder.


----------



## Blamo (May 21, 2021)

It seems like it's a niche that works. Catparty handles the political baits and verygayFrogs operates the dead baby storage.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 21, 2021)

That guy must have one of the most depressing news feeds ever.

ETA: Also @verygayFrogs ohaiyo.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (May 21, 2021)

The worlds a dark place, verygayFrogs just brings some of it’s stories to light.


----------



## Kabuki Actor (May 21, 2021)

The last thread from his account is going to be written and posted by me, he will be the starring dead niglet!


----------



## Caddchef (May 21, 2021)

Homosexual amphibians are just like that.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (May 21, 2021)

mental retardation + autism + transgenderism


----------



## Not Really Here (May 21, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> I don't even mind, just curious what makes a person take up a hobby like that


It's the chemicals they put in the water. Duh.


----------



## verygayFrogs (May 21, 2021)

Nathan Higgers said:


> mental retardation + autism + transgenderism


Not trans, just a very gay frog


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 21, 2021)

verygayFrogs said:


> Not trans, just a very gay frog


six of one, really


----------



## Just A Butt (May 21, 2021)

verygayFrogs said:


> Not trans, just a very gay frog


can you at least start including videos and photos and shit? 
the tard getting his shit kicked in by the cop was funny. you should show people the funny.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (May 21, 2021)

He's said before that he posts so many A&H articles to accumulate "good boy points" or whatever

very gay, indeed


----------



## StreetGangsta (May 21, 2021)

He hates children so much that he's trying to find new dead kid articles to vent his hatred on them.


----------



## Meat Pickle (May 21, 2021)

One of the many A&H tards vying to be the next CatParty.


----------



## Big Ruski (May 21, 2021)

Medical Hawaii said:


> He's said before that he posts so many A&H articles to accumulate "good boy points" or whatever
> 
> very gay, indeed



That's super gay if that's true.


----------



## Vingle (May 21, 2021)

verygayFrogs said:


> Not trans, just a very gay frog





Medical Hawaii said:


> He's said before that he posts so many A&H articles to accumulate "good boy points" or whatever
> 
> very gay, indeed





StreetGangsta said:


> He hates children so much that he's trying to find new dead kid articles to vent his hatred on them.


I thought verygayfrogs was a 19/20 year old girl. Did you lie in the How are you doing-thread? Does it mean you actually doesn't like black people and think your grandma is based?


----------



## verygayFrogs (May 21, 2021)

Vingle said:


> I thought verygayfrogs was a 19/20 year old girl. Did you lie in the How are you doing-thread? Does it mean you actually doesn't like black people and think your grandma is based?


My gender is an enigma. My grandma is also kinda a racist fuck about people who’ve done nothing wrong other than exist so


----------



## Vingle (May 21, 2021)

verygayFrogs said:


> My grandma is also kinda a racist fuck about people who’ve done nothing wrong other than exist so


Based grandma, she should be the mascot of KF


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 21, 2021)

verygayFrogs said:


> My gender is an enigma.


Uh oh.



verygayFrogs said:


> Not trans


Not trans _yet_.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 21, 2021)

verygayFrogs said:


> My gender is an enigma.


But what about that thread you made about being a post menopausal woman and then admitted you were doing some weird mom RP?

@Medical Hawaii help me out with some links

eta: ok whatever it was about periods.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/schoolgirls-cant-take-days-off-for-periods-as-inconvenience-is-part-of-being-a-woman-says-headteacher.80087/post-7830786


----------



## BeanRespecter (May 21, 2021)

I'm very #TeamTsuyu and feel like if they ever progress the story to the point where Class A is taking top hero rankings she will get up there and maybe top3 it. The extenda tongue is a power by itself but she also has weird spit with various effects while being very strong cause Frog.


----------



## Madre Muerte (May 21, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> But what about that thread you made about being a post menopausal woman and then admitted you were doing some weird mom RP?
> 
> @Medical Hawaii help me out with some links
> 
> ...


All men on this site are extinct


----------



## verygayFrogs (May 21, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> But what about that thread you made about being a post menopausal woman and then admitted you were doing some weird mom RP?
> 
> @Medical Hawaii help me out with some links
> 
> ...


Does it look like I’d reveal it to you? Think what you’d like mortal.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2021)

verygayFrogs said:


> unironically using mortal in a sentence


cringe af, regardless if guy or girl


----------



## Bec (May 22, 2021)

Their a daganronpa fan.
Their kinda like that.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 22, 2021)

Bec said:


> Their a daganronpa fan.
> Their kinda like that.


also a confirmed waifuist, iirc


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (May 22, 2021)

If you're a nigga stop being gay fr or you'll go to hell, if you're girl you can be gay but only to entertain your Man


----------



## verygayFrogs (May 22, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> If you're a nigga stop being gay fr or you'll go to hell, if you're girl you can be gay but only to entertain your Man


How can I have a man if I can't even make friends?


----------



## Just A Butt (May 23, 2021)

verygayFrogs said:


> How can I have a man if I can't even make friends?


it's not as hard as you think. you should relax more and worry less about trying to impress. 

and i know i give you a lot of shit, but you're no worse than the average sped here. 
so lol calm down a little maybe


----------



## Next Task (May 24, 2021)

Frequent stories about horrible things happening to children and/or animals depress me, not gonna lie. I'm here to laugh at adult humans who are horrible to themselves and each other, not children being tortured to death. 

I generally just back away from the site for a bit when that happens, because it can happen with a barrage of @CatParty articles as well, and I don't know how to ignore someone's topics without ignoring their comments. That, plus just because I don't like it doesn't mean they shouldn't be posted, better for me to just take a break. But yeah, I do find it all a bit much.


----------



## Vingle (May 25, 2021)

Next Task said:


> Frequent stories about horrible things happening to children and/or animals depress me, not gonna lie. I'm here to laugh at adult humans who are horrible to themselves and each other, not children being tortured to death.


On a positive note, all adults were kids sometime. Even the horrible ones


----------



## Just A Butt (May 25, 2021)

Vingle said:


> On a positive note, all adults were kids sometime. Even the horrible ones


I was born fully grown in a laboratory setting.


----------



## Vingle (May 25, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> I was born fully grown in a laboratory setting.


You are just a butt though.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Jul 21, 2021)

Well it looks like we won't see much of this user for a while. They managed to get themselves doxed by our friends at the other forum we're not allowed to talk about.

Turns out they're not a tranny! How about it!


----------



## draggs (Jul 21, 2021)

verygayFrogs said:


> How can I have a man if I can't even make friends?


Nigga just walk away from the screen


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Jul 23, 2021)

Radical Cadre said:


> Well it looks like we won't see much of this user for a while. They managed to get themselves doxed by our friends at the other forum we're not allowed to talk about.
> 
> Turns out they're not a tranny! How about it!


We won't be seeing Ariel again I assume


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 24, 2021)

Cannibalism is frowned upon in most societies.


Cpl. Long Dong Silver said:


> We won't be seeing Ariel again I assume


Now, if this person is Jewish, it's a tossup as to whether they're a woman. Otherwise, if they're a male, they have very sadistic parents.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Jul 24, 2021)

Other forum we're not allowed to talk about? WTF is this "he who shall not be named" bullshit?


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Jul 24, 2021)

Jesus H Christ said:


> Other forum we're not allowed to talk about? WTF is this "he who shall not be named" bullshit?


Ask Null about it in chat


----------



## SITHRAK! (Aug 3, 2021)

verygayFrogs said:


> Does it look like I’d reveal it to you? Think what you’d like mortal.


Post hairy knuckles, wrapped bloodless white around gnarled veiny shaft, with timestamp or GTFO.


----------



## Caesare (Oct 2, 2021)

verygayFrogs said:


> My gender is an enigma. My grandma is also kinda a racist fuck about people who’ve done nothing wrong other than exist so


Your grandma is right, fatso.


----------

